# My next project, redline 340



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2014)

*no kiddin*

why?
I was a pre BMX kid- I dont like stingrays- I want to remember someone elses childhood...

What makes a cool bmx bike?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2014)

should be pretty easy, all chrome easy clean up, decals are easy to find, all black components easy to paint match. I have all the parts except a chain and brake cables.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2014)

*Me too*



bike said:


> why?
> I was a pre BMX kid- I dont like stingrays- I want to remember someone elses childhood...
> 
> What makes a cool bmx bike?




I respect the bmx thing because I rode them when I was a kid. I had a 77 Rodger decoster nickel finish and an old schwinn scrambler. But I'm a prewar/ early postwar guy but it's all good I guess. That's what makes us all different.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2014)

I rode them as a kid too but now that I have kids and they are just about the age for bmx, I need to build a few bikes for them. This will prob be one. Although, I love prewar and post war stuff. My garage is mainly full of them. Bmx for me is the little side projects you have going on.


----------

